# First try



## steve bellinger (Mar 8, 2014)

This is the very first try on a call of any type. Spalted ash and just one coat of oil on. Not sure if this is going to be a pratice piece or if I should finish it and hide it in the gun safe, so no one but me ever see's it again.:) The band is a copper cuppling I got from my bro. cut it down on the lathe to hopefully make this look a bit better. Now nothing is glued in at this point, as I am hoping for some feed back from ya all. So if ya don't mind let me have it with both barrels. That's the only way you can get it through this thick skull.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Mar 8, 2014)

Not bad at all classic ginger jar shape of the old school calls. I would get rid of that corner at the bottom and taper it to meet your band. Part for looks part to prevent cracks and chips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 8, 2014)

Tommy took your advise and got rid of the ridge, and brought it down to the band. Yep that's the kind of advise I'm looking for. Thanks man.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Steve, looks like you did a very nice job on that call so far. When it is finished and quacking good, let us see it again please.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 8, 2014)

great starter there steve . looks good to me duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## clent586 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks a whole lot better than my first one. Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2014)

Good looking start, Steve. I agree with Tommy. I would also suggest on your next one keeping the fat part a little fatter. The copper bamd is nice, but play with the size... that one looks a little wide for that sized barrel to me. A fatter and/or longer barrel may balance it more... or a more narrow band better fit the existing barrel. Many calls have the lanyard groove right up against the band, which gives you a little more wood to work with and might impact the appearance, too.

Again, I like it and certainly wouldn't hide it! Mine are just ideas to try as you make more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 8, 2014)

Good advice from Ghost. Nice call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't make as many calls as pens but that looks good


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

A great start to hopefully a lot more to come ! Nice work !


----------

